# Wasatch Spring Hunt



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

I drew a Wasatch 2nd season turkey tag. It starts April 12th I believe. I'm ready to start my scouting. Any tips on where to find the Toms this time of year?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Low. mouth of the canyon, right out of Heber, they may be higher up Daniels by now, drive the road at dusk and check the trees. Good luck.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Anybody know the biologist or warden in the area?


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

No luck thus far. I've heard one group of birds, but haven't seen anything. If somebody has a pet turkey they'd like to get rid of PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nobody can tell you where to find turkeys. You need to get out there and scout. Drive the roads morning and evening, walk up canyons or ridges, etc. Stop in likely looking places, yelp or call and listen for a response. You say you have heard some...why don't you go hunt them? Don't bother "looking in the trees", hell, you ain't going to spot no birds in the trees. Most turkeys are heard not seen anyway, so if it is hunting season and you hear some..hunt them! Don't try and sneak to close, I'll guanantee you if you see them, they'll see you before you can sneak up on them. Sit down under a tree or something and give them a call or two and get ready (and don't move!!!) cause he might just come over and give you a look. Good luck


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Tweed, you might want to check your proc, the 2nd season doesn't start til the 21st of april, just to cover your bass. I drew a 1st season cache, which started on the 12th and all tell you, it was a lot of patience and fun, was very successful for my first bird, will definately put in again. Good Luck!


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I've found an area that has birds--I've seen turkeys the last 4 times I've been out. Now I just have to figure out how to get the toms to come within range. thus far I have had no success in having anything get interested in my calls or decoys.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

May I suggest a pinto and a 3 wood?


----------

